# Tug 'Lee'.



## Mersey1 (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm looking for information on the Tug 'Lee'.
She was owned by Tilbury Contracting & Dredging Co. who sold her in 1898 to Gaselee & Sons Ltd., who used her to transfer eels to Billingsgate Fish Market. In 1900 she was sold to J. Constant of London who I know was a ship broker but I have no further information. 
Can anyone help?


----------

